
Ask HN: Fixing a broken culture? - astartupemp
Power is very centrally controlled by the founders. Everyone including the founders are overworked. CEO is very ad-hoc in giving product and marketing decisions with no scope for a rational discussion. Most people are not really happy with the situation and despite having the best intent in growing the product, end up mostly covering for some irrational decisions by the founders. How does one fix this?
======
icedchai
Leave.

~~~
greenyoda
I agree. You're not going to be able to fix the CEO's habits, and the founders
probably won't be receptive to the idea that they're the problem.

